

Why Is Facebook Lying To Page Owners? - zacmartin
http://www.pigsdontfly.com/2014/08/why-is-facebook-lying-to-page-owners.html

======
lnanek2
I agree with his general point that those notifications are just there to sell
ads to page owners, not help the page owner.

That said, I don't think his allegation that the stats are fake is likely to
be true. He names one stat that doesn't match up, but doesn't even say the
time period he used. The notifications may be for post performance the last
hour or something and he checked total post performance, for instance.

I think his post would have more weight if he just said these constant
notifications trying to sell me ads are annoying and intrusive, not made up an
unlikely story about fake stats.

------
khc
"I don't know how it works and it's not working as I assumed, they must be
lying"

~~~
zacmartin
Actually: "There's no reasonable metric that adds up and they aren't
transparent about it, that's enough to write a click-bait headline."

~~~
rtkwe
Actually: "None of the 3 metrics over the one particular time period I checked
adds up and they aren't transparent about it, that's enough to write a click-
bait headline claiming they're lying."

